# filter's clogged



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

my filter clogged the other day, so i rinsed it out and it worked for another 2 days. today it clogged again and i rinsed it, but it's still clogged. i know that i'm going to be losing bacteria, but i think i should change it out for a new one. it's a replacement cartridge type. what are your thoughts on this, and what can i do with the old filter to keep beneficial bacteria in the tank?


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

i know! i'll put the new filter cartridge in, and drop the old one in my tank. that's how i'll keep the beneficial bacteria.


----------



## serpa_man (Mar 7, 2011)

thats a good idea. i was thinking about doing that in my tank lol.


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

The bacteria also grow in your substrate.


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

Trout said:


> The bacteria also grow in your substrate.


i have yet to see that one. :fish:


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

It's just what I've heard. I've heard that it grows on just about any surface in the aquarium. That's why they sell those little black things that look like stars that just float in the water and bacteria grow on them...


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

Trout said:


> It's just what I've heard. I've heard that it grows on just about any surface in the aquarium. That's why they sell those little black things that look like stars that just float in the water and bacteria grow on them...


you are right! but my tank proves stubborn.  it should cycle, but i just don't know when.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Trout you are right it does grow on everything but grows the most in your filter, i never rinse my filters out i just replace them cause the carbon needs to be replaced, what you can do if your worried about losing bacteria is to go out and get bio balls and put in the back of your filter, that is what I do, bit of a pain when putting in new disposable cartriges cause you have to move the balls out of the way to get it back in "no pun intended"


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

if you have alot of gravel in your tank, dont even worrie about it then, thier will be anough bacteria in the gravel to be ok.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Ahaha chronoboy! You totally intended that pun....


When I was cycling my tropical tank, I used it as a quarantine tank for shubunkins. And they didn't do so well until I added gravel. So... I'm assuming it helps.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

IMO thats a good way to cause a mini cycle in an established tank. Replacing media is falling to marketing. It does not need to be done. Most of the bacteria exist in the filter media, removing more then 1/3 of it can majorly impact water quality. Bacteria does exists on all surfaces of the tank, but most of it is in the filter do to the large supply of food and air. There is no point to replacing media, its expensive and there is nothing wrong with the old cartridge. Just rinse it out and reuse it. I replace my sponges and stuff once they start falling apart, I have some that are 5 years old and still fine. 

Charcoal is entirely unnecessary, its also expensive, and stays active for all of about 3 days. Its normally not recommend to be used on a regular basis because of its very limited effect. There is definitely no absolute need for charcoal.

The only reason you should replace filter cartridges/sponges is if you want to give those companies more money.

As far as the clogging filter, did you check the impeller?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Cartridge, impeller, intake strainer and pipe/hose. All can clog. I would replace the cartridge only if it was causing a problem. Sometimes they stretch out and hang down and get in the impeller, sometimes they leak carbon. 

If its really a clogged cartridge, its likely the new cartridge will clog just as fast. Even rinsing it in the sink with a strong flow of chlorinated tap water will leave you more bacteria than replacing it. Try to find out whats clogging it (too much food, fibrous food like algae wafers, fast-growing algae, needle-dropping hornwort, etc.)

Checking the impeller is a good idea, a loose piece of crud could be falling in and you knock it out when you turn the filter off and on, but it gets back there. Take the filter all apart and run water through the parts to make sure you don't have any clogs elsewhere.

When you do replace it, put a piece of the old one IN THE FILTER. Cut a good sized chunk of the flossy stuff and stick it behind the new cartridge.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

I've never had a problem changing cartriges out but I never change them both at once I do one and then another a week later, and I change them about every six months I'll take them out somtimes when I do my water change and swish them out in the bucket of old water, but I have never had any problems with spikes or anything by taking them out.


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

Same here, chronoboy. I have to replace my cartridges in the 2.5 gallon, because when I scrub the algae on the sides of the tank, it gets REALLY clogged with all the algae it filters out, so I just stick a new one in and my water stays clear


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

i believe it's clogging because of the type of filter it is (AquaTech 5-15), and they want to sell more of them. they are only $6.00 for 3 of them, but you're still losing all that bacteria. i took it to the bathroom sink, cause it has good pressure coming out, and gave it a good rinse (the kitchen sink has little pressure). that seemed to remedy the situation for now. i'll see how long it lasts though. i guess it will just be rinsed out from time to time. i'm lucky too because my water has no chlorine in it ( its well water ). i would only ever replace it if i can't get water to flow through it, or it falls apart.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

If you do replace it.... I've had the best luck with Penguin filters. I forget the brand name.. aquatech? Anyway... penguin filters.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

When you say 4 minutes, are the fish still eating a 4 minutes? Those filters do get algae clogged, but I'm still concerned you may be overfeeding. The feed for 5 minute advice is common and bad. Feed once or twice a day, but only enough for each fish to get a few bites.


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

you're right. by the end of the 4 minutes, they do slow down. i fed them a very small amount yesterday (the amount i probably should be feeding), and it was gone in about 10 - 20 seconds. and i fed them a slightly longer time today (maybe enough for 1 minute or 2, but less than 2 minutes. you are right though. i probably should feed a bit less. i will put less in tomorrow. i appreciate your help. thanks.


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

hey, emc7. i've always wondered what is going on in your avatar. since this thread is at the top still, i am asking you. what is going on in your avatar? it looks like there's smoke in the tank.


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks like spiderwebs to me...


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Ya i would agree with the over feeding, im sure your filter is getting clogged with old food, i feed my fish 3 times a day diff food each time and for as much as i feed them the food is still gone in less then a minute most of the time, but it never takes more then 2 minutes for them to finish it off at the most, i used to have a problem with overfeeding and my filters would get nasty in a matter of 2 weeks, but now it takes months before they get to clogged and the filter starts to poor out by the intake tube.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

That is a 10 gallon ice cube in a broken tank. It is to remind me to bring in my 'leak testing' tanks when there is a frost warning. They didn't leak before, now...


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

How in the world did you get an entire tank of water to freeze solid in GEORGIA of all places!? Lol. Must've been weird weather. I used to live in Albany GA and it hardly ever even got cold enough to snow.


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

emc7 said:


> That is a 10 gallon ice cube in a broken tank. It is to remind me to bring in my 'leak testing' tanks when there is a frost warning. They didn't leak before, now...


that's a laugh


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorry to possibly hijack your thread, in advance.

So I read on the previous page about replacing filter media is useless. Even going to a third of media changed is a huge impact? What about a little less than 20% media changed? I have polishing pads that are very, very thin and impact a huge amount of debris. Those things fall apart about every month. While I'm at it I replace 2 sponges ( of 6 total as well ). Totaling to 3 pieces out of 17 (or .17% changed). I spend roughly $70 per year on all of it for my fluval FX5.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I run 2 filters on all my tanks so I can replace cartridges with no worries. I pull one and replace it and leave the other one in so that their is still bacteria in one of the filters. I wait a few weeks then replace the other one.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Mikaila31 said:


> IMO thats a good way to cause a mini cycle in an established tank. Replacing media is falling to marketing. It does not need to be done. Most of the bacteria exist in the filter media, removing more then 1/3 of it can majorly impact water quality. Bacteria does exists on all surfaces of the tank, but most of it is in the filter do to the large supply of food and air. There is no point to replacing media, its expensive and there is nothing wrong with the old cartridge. Just rinse it out and reuse it. I replace my sponges and stuff once they start falling apart, I have some that are 5 years old and still fine.
> 
> Charcoal is entirely unnecessary, its also expensive, and stays active for all of about 3 days. Its normally not recommend to be used on a regular basis because of its very limited effect. There is definitely no absolute need for charcoal.
> 
> ...


I have to disagree here...

The carbon goes bad on cartridges and NEED to be replaced after a few months. As long as theres enough gravel or rocks in the aquarium then there should be no issues with spikes in water quality.

If a single cartridge is gonna make or break your tanks cycle, then your tank was never really fully established in the first place.

But on subject, just take your filter apart and see whats clogging it. Sometimes lil pieces of gravel get trapped and cause to clog, or algae will build up and block water flow.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Mr. fish said:


> I have to disagree here...
> 
> The carbon goes bad on cartridges and NEED to be replaced after a few months. As long as theres enough gravel or rocks in the aquarium then there should be no issues with spikes in water quality.
> 
> ...


So what does the carbon do that is absolutely vital to the tank, and how does it go bad? I rarely used carbon in any of my tanks, but carbon is really only effective for a few day, a few months later is not very reactive. By that time it will just be biomedia. 

How does a bare bottom tank stay just as stable as a gavel tank, when there are zero rock? 

Some crappy filters come with only one cartridge.... hence the 1/3 guideline.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

blindkiller85 said:


> I spend roughly $70 per year on all of it for my fluval FX5.


That is insane! Replacing less than 1/3 is considered safe. The more you replace though the more likely a mini cycle is. You though need to stop buying the brand name sponges and stuff. Your "polishing pads" should be replaced with generic filter floss. One $5 bag of filter floss should last you a year(does with my rena XP3). Replacing the sponges is totally pointless though. Honestly it doesn't matter too much what you put in a canister filter as long as it is fish safe. You can use plastic pot scrubbers if you want. My rena still has all of coarse sponges,some ceramic noodles, a hodge-poge of random sponges form other makes/brands of filters, then filter floss. If something doesn't fit then you can just use scissors.


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

Mikaila31 said:


> That is insane! Replacing less than 1/3 is considered safe. The more you replace though the more likely a mini cycle is. You though need to stop buying the brand name sponges and stuff. Your "polishing pads" should be replaced with generic filter floss. One $5 bag of filter floss should last you a year(does with my rena XP3). Replacing the sponges is totally pointless though. Honestly it doesn't matter too much what you put in a canister filter as long as it is fish safe. You can use plastic pot scrubbers if you want. My rena still has all of coarse sponges,some ceramic noodles, a hodge-poge of random sponges form other makes/brands of filters, then filter floss. If something doesn't fit then you can just use scissors.


so you're saying that i don't need the cartridge with the carbon in it, and i can just replace the cartridge with filter floss?


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Mikaila31 said:


> So what does the carbon do that is absolutely vital to the tank, and how does it go bad? I rarely used carbon in any of my tanks, but carbon is really only effective for a few day, a few months later is not very reactive. By that time it will just be biomedia.
> 
> How does a bare bottom tank stay just as stable as a gavel tank, when there are zero rock?
> 
> Some crappy filters come with only one cartridge.... hence the 1/3 guideline.


Carbon removes a variety of chemicals from your water. Mostly dissolved organics that cause discoloration (such as tannins from driftwood) and odors. There are a lot of things carbon will not remove as well, such as salt, or any materials that affect hardness or pH.

Certainly a tank can be properly filtered without carbon and can be substituted with filter floss, but many feel that it is an important step in filtration as the materials removed can cause a tank to foul more quickly.


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

i see. i'll stick with the cartridges.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Mr. fish said:


> Carbon removes a variety of chemicals from your water. Mostly dissolved organics that cause discoloration (such as tannins from driftwood) and odors. There are a lot of things carbon will not remove as well, such as salt, or any materials that affect hardness or pH.
> 
> Certainly a tank can be properly filtered without carbon and can be substituted with filter floss, but many feel that it is an important step in filtration as the materials removed can cause a tank to foul more quickly.


A number of fish prefer tannins though. Some people remove them because they don't like the look of the stained water. Your dechlor(if you use one) should deal with any harmful chemicals in your tap, ones like Prime. Nothing carbon alone removes causes a tank to "foul". A simple water change would be more effective. For anyone who keeps plants, carbon has a significant negative effect on the tank.

@bailey you can try to find some way to use other sponges/floss but you will likely need to cut up an old cartridge then fix the new media to the plastic frame with zipties/rubber bands/ or something. 

Also when cleaning those cartridges you might find it easier to cut a slit in the top. This will expose the carbon. You can throw the carbon or add it back to the cartridge later. With the carbon removed from the cartridge and a way to get water into the center they are usually easier to clean


----------

